
Simon Singh: the libel fight goes on - nice1
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18731-simon-singh-the-libel-fight-goes-on.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's important to note that this is just the appeal against the original
ruling that the words meant something he didn't mean to say. The libel action
itself is still alive and well, but at least now he doesn't have to defend
something he never said and doesn't believe. Instead he can defend what he did
say and does believe.

